# Looking for Beginner Carving Course In Singapore



## avez (Jan 27, 2016)

I was looking learning Carving in Singapore, is that any advice for that? Singapore Chef Please help
Thanks so much


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

What do you mean "Carving" course?


----------



## avez (Jan 27, 2016)

stock-photo-watermelon-thai-fruit-carving-isolated




__
avez


__
Dec 18, 2016








Like this , Chef Nicko


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Fruit carving is pretty common in that part of the world with many gifted artisans who can charge top dollar for original creations for weddings and other special events.

I would start with any of the hotels that boast large banquet departments.

If there is not one on site they may be kind enuf to share a few names with you.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

avez said:


> I was looking learning Carving in Singapore, is that any advice for that? Singapore Chef Please help
> Thanks so much


I see you are a student (sorry missed that part).

Can you not ask one of your instructors or someone in the main office?

mimi


----------



## avez (Jan 27, 2016)

I was working as a chef in Hotel, just wanna to learn more skills in this industry...


----------

